# 1983 Ur Quattro on Autotrader.ca



## Beefo (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm always keepin my eyes peeled for them. This one looks like it's fully restored. I've been in love with these cars for ever. Way out of my price range though.
http://www.trader.ca/Search/De...CAT=1


----------

